#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 狼之樂園 Facebook 專頁徵集頁面橫幅一張

## 狼王白牙

目前狼之樂園 Facebook 專頁採用 2015 年，

月光牙狼 所繪製的台北，獸及人外Only參與活動前所用之橫幅如下。



新的一年到來。是否應該有個新氣象呢?

徵集時間，預定兩個星期，春節假期結束為止，

涵蓋整個農曆新年(Chinese New Year)的時間給大家繪製。

之後比照慣例，給予大家投票時間一星期。


活動獎勵: 論壇勳章一枚，樂園幣 1000，若*參與者有粉絲專頁可以要求連結至參與者的粉絲專頁*。

這是公平的競爭，也就是狼之樂園的粉絲專頁的連結，也應該由參與者努力爭取。


圖片基本要求，*Facebook 的橫幅像素為 851 x 315 像素，需有狼之樂園之意象*。


投稿請直接投稿在本主題。

----------


## 帝嵐

來報名了~
為樂園盡點微薄之力~
有滿多版本的~ :jcdragon-xp: 

這是有字版的


沒字版的


然後這是放大版的,因為851x315有點難畫,所以大了一倍


最後廢話一下~這些圖是以這張為基底畫出來的喔~
看的出來差奪多.......



希望能獲得各位的青睞喔!owo

----------


## 月光銀牙

銀芽也來參加了(ˋowoˊ)b

本來得認命的用滑鼠畫，還好狼媽媽買了一塊電繪版給我(灑花

(灑一大堆花

放圖

----------


## 白瞳

我也來報名惹Owo///(?
我很努力的(?)把這張畫完(?????
放圖\Owo/

第一次參加 感覺挺好玩的(#
希望大家喜歡\Owo/

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

這是正確的尺寸:


原本等比例放大過的:


前面的都好強呀@W@

----------


## 狼王白牙

圖片募集的時間已到。

投票方式如下：

*直接回應在本主題，並且附帶自己的評論。*

這次投稿十分踴躍，約莫參與的畫家都盡了力，大家比較喜歡的橫幅
想必會有很多喜愛的理由吧。

依照投稿的順序如下：

銀星
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



月光銀牙
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



白瞳
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



伊默兒/野魂
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





投票格式不拘，但務必清楚的在回應中表達票選給哪一幅圖，

如為同時列出四位，但將選票投給的名字用粗體表示，視同投給該畫家。

票選時間至 2/21 星期日24:00止。

範例一：我覺得這四張圖各有特色，銀星的構圖如何，月光銀牙的構圖如何，白瞳的構圖如何，伊默兒/野魂的構圖如何，因此投給*XXXX*

範例二：投給XXXX，理由如下................*(版面管理員以上，評論超過５０字視同兩票）*

----------


## 弦月

在投票之前先來一點廢廢的講評（？
1銀星
銀星的作品描繪出四狼追逐的景致，營造出和樂的氣氛
四狼心情似乎都很好，感情也很融洽的樣子
美中不足的是背景及字都是亮色，使得字有些不清楚
不過依然是幅好作品OwO)b

2銀芽
銀芽的作品給我一種很舒服的感覺，不管是顏色、版面配置或是角色的動作，有一種悠閒的氛圍
雖然銀芽只畫了兩匹狼，但總覺得多一匹狼畫面會太擠，少一匹狼又顯得單調，這邊銀芽做的很好OwO)b（？

3白瞳
白瞳的作品似乎也是在表現樂園中的獸們和諧聊天的情景，表現出來的氛圍很不錯，而且用色也用的很好，前方的白狼與後方的棕狼、灰狼彼此互相襯托。
不過也和銀星犯了相同的小錯誤，因為後方的棕狼已經是深色了，字體宜選用較亮的色系，比較不會讓獸看不清楚
白瞳畫得很好哦OwO)b
別再吃土了聽到沒有（？

4伊默兒
小伊默的作品是這邊唯一有出現獸人的一幅
整體表現出了一種寧靜而自在的感覺
圖中白狼爪指的方向、左方灰狼的嚎叫以及白狼後方黑狼的動作都與字體互動的很好，而且字是寫在深色背景上的白框裡的，清楚而明瞭。
不過，這裡有個主觀的看法，那就是，小伊默其實可以不要畫全身的。全身雖然可以清楚地表現出動作，但相對的，頭變小了，表情不清楚，白狼的瞳孔我得放大才看的到，不過這點不影響我投給誰就是了OwO
另外，小伊默這邊的角色互動也比較少，可以再多加點歡樂和諧的要素進去，更能體現狼樂的風氣（？
不過，還是幅很棒的作品唷OwO)b.

好了，廢話說完了
為了在這四幅作品中選出一個最棒的
我真的糾結了好一陣子QwQ
最後的結果，我決定投給*月光銀牙*
其他沒有得到票的投稿者也不要傷心難過尤其是白醬和小伊默不准給我吃土和痛哭亂滾亂叫聽到沒（？
你們真的都畫的很棒！比我這個只會說不會畫的弦月厲害幾百萬倍OwO/
你們的作品我真的都很喜歡OwO/
那大家就繼續加油囉OwO)b

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個投票周末就要截止了，第一個主題按下讚的獸很多，但是今日為止僅有弦月投下神聖的一票。

不知道大家腦海中有沒有浮現一幅美食動畫中，評審要求參賽者互相做出公正評價的畫面呢？

有本書提到藝術家也必須懂得闡述自己的作品，很希望參賽者也像那部動畫裡一樣，有自信地說出，自己的作品絕對是滿分! 不過由於藝術無止境，或許大家就比較沒勇氣這樣表達。

這種投票方法也被自己稱作維基式的投票，或是共識決定，而不是趕緊拉攏好友點一下就好。大家是不是認為這種講出所以然來的民主是很困難的抉擇呢？

那麼自己也來投個票，如果總票數太少無法顯示出勝負，就到時候再想辦法吧。評選如下

銀星的圖很有快樂的感覺，跟白瞳的圖相較之下都是一樣有在上頭加字體，都很快樂。字體並不是問題，因為電繪的畫家一定懂得使用圖層，可以根據需要來拿掉。

月光銀牙的圖感覺像是聊天的兩頭狼，不過比起另外三個作品，兩頭顏色接近的狼及比較簡潔的背景，想像空間比較大，因為要求的是樂園意象。但並沒有很明顯。

白瞳的狼頭很可愛，背景也像是旭日的感覺，這個更像是聊天與傾聽，於是同樣以兩頭狼接近聊天的作品就被比下去了。字體可以不要擋到毛或是任何狼的話更好。但是前面提到字體不會影響評分。

小伊的圖很有一種伊甸園的感覺，在大水塘旁邊休憩及嚎叫，不過構圖上相較於表達快樂，不如說像是在表達休閒，同時，獸人的手指向樂園的字體，像是在推薦樂園，不過如果是這樣，就有更多地方需要著墨了。

在這裡提供了無字本版的銀星顯得最聰明。因為可以根據需要來添加修改。將來若是有一天接受委託，這是很體貼的舉動

同時，這票投給 *銀星*，老實說白瞳難以分上下，不過這四張圖由上而下，不做思考的第一印象所使用的形容詞分別是，快樂、對話、相聚、休憩。

希望後續大家繼續加油。

目前為止只有兩位投票，說不出這麼多沒有關係，鼓勵大家時間到前表達意見喔。

----------


## ISAACLOU

我也投個票吧。
既然狼王說了那麼多好話了。那麼我這次就開嘴炮噴狠一點
從畫工來看，前三位的畫工沒有問題，伊默的畫工有待加強。
銀星的圖雖然色彩明快，但狼的神態感覺就像打了敗仗落荒而逃的樣子，沒用快樂的感覺。從銀星其他的圖也可以看出。銀星對角色神態的把握要加強一些。
銀牙的圖感覺色調偏冷，線條比較粗糙。但兩隻狼含情脈脈的樣子也讓人會有溫馨的感覺。如果將色調調暖一些就感覺會更好。
白瞳的圖給人一種乾淨利落的感覺，也是我最想看到的。美中不足的是字的位置，如果把字放到空的位置而不是狼的臉上會更好。
伊默的圖能挑毛病的地方有很多。場景比較模糊、粗糙，透視也有問題。動物的形態、動作有些僵硬，感覺和場景格格不入。
因此我把票投給白瞳。
我的評論並沒用貶低任何人的意思，在奮鬥的路上批評和鼓勵都是重要的。我原來在貼吧更圖的時候就被噴過，還有人發過嘔吐的表情。但無可置疑的是，批評是前進的動力。
還有，我想對伊默道歉，之前因為急著做事沒有認真評論，對此我想說一聲:真的很對不起!

----------


## 斯冰菊

這次的投票還真的很難決定，畢竟四獸的呈現風格都非常吸引本狼！！！然而，就如同古往今來的每一位評審一樣；無論在多少喜愛程度相近的作品中掙扎，最終還是要決定哪幅作品個狼認為得以出線。

銀星：銀星的橫幅一口氣就畫了四匹狼，毛色以及瞳孔顏色各異；背景使用有深淺層次的綠色，強調環保以及自然至上。要真正吹毛求疵就是白牙老大的眼睛還是不太清楚，以及銀星簽名的色彩和背景太過接近，要很仔細觀察才能發現簽名。

銀牙：這幅橫幅背景相當簡潔，藍天綠地的構圖令獸心曠神怡。本狼特別喜愛這種暈染效果，有種夢幻且置身仙境之感。然而，整幅橫幅只有兩狼，個狼認為狼數有點少，應該可以至少再畫一匹補強。

白瞳：白瞳選擇黃昏做為背景，讓三狼的輪廓相當明顯，也是四幅唯一一幅使用暖色系背景的橫幅。唯一要嗥的缺點就是文字的位置，擋住了灰狼以及棕狼，本狼竊以為放在中間偏上比較合適，要不然就是將文字的SIZE縮小。

野魂：野魂是四獸當中唯一有繪出獸人形象的獸，本狼特別欣賞這點，因為獸圈除了原型獸也有獸人，這點相較於其他三幅更有代表性。背景的湖泊以及草地色調柔和，湖水波紋以及一根根特別畫出來的草地，細節特別突出。真的要嗥缺點，就是前後的草地顏色差異，感覺好像湖泊周圍的地質不同，剛好各半長出不同種類的草。

經過深思熟慮之後，本狼決定將個狼這一票投給────*銀星！！！*因為相較於去年的作品以及風波，本狼個狼有見證他的成長以及悔悟之心；他的橫幅呈現眾獸跟隨白牙老大的象徵意義，狼的數量也有期待獸圈更加擴大的信心。這幅橫幅忠實呈現「獸圈就是要參與」的核心概念，也是本狼決定票落誰窩的最關鍵因素！！！

投票連同今天只剩兩天，希冀各位友獸能踴躍投票喔！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

                                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    深思熟慮

                                                                                                   狼版13年2月20日  NO.79丙申大年十三    10:28

----------


## 帕格薩斯

大家好我是啪嘰，既然是樂園關於臉書方面的事宜，我就來參一腳了。
因為我認為我沒有這個技術能夠畫出令大家都滿意的漂亮banner，因此，在投票階段時才來發言，祈請見諒。
好的，進入正題。
--
最一開始要說的是圖片內容、風格與給我的感覺。
首先投稿的是銀星，*簡單明快的色彩*與為首帶領的狼王大哥、後頭追隨的狼群......
都非常*具有帶領群體與快樂的感覺*。
雖然好像還是哪裡有點小小的不協調，也可能是我自己眼歪
但是有呈現主題，所以是相當好的作品。
第二位是好好吃的銀芽豆芽菜(?)
銀牙本身的畫技就不俗，在得到電繪板之後更是如虎添翼，在這裡恭喜了。
其實所有的作品都令人難以選擇，但是若是對我而言何者為上的話，私以為銀牙所要營造出的感覺，是我最欣賞的。
狼之樂園一名，顧名思義是要*令狼群能夠快樂的園地*。
但是英文的_Wolves' Paradise_之名中，_Paradise_可理解為*與世隔絕而美好的淨土之地*。
我是如此思考的。能夠盡情地以獸族身分在這片園地互動與嬉戲，那是多好的一件事？
因此，*銀芽的作品符合我對paradise的理解*，令我相當喜歡www
接下來是第三位的白瞳。
白瞳獨特的畫風與明快的線條、顯著的個人上色風格，相信令不少獸印象深刻。
途中的兩頭狼快樂地交談、狼王大哥在一旁似是駐足聆聽關心著的景象
很棒的感覺，令人忍不住好奇到底是甚麼話題這麼有趣？
這張給我的感覺與第一張銀星給我的感覺有一點點的相似，都*從圖片裡透出一股快樂與洋溢著的和諧感*。
第四圖由伊默投稿，不得不承認是相當好的嘗試。
在前三位投稿者都沒有畫到獸人的前提下交出這一一張作品，說實在的很吸引人眼球。
左方的灰狼正在高嗥著，右方一黑一白兩位狼獸人，或坐或躺，令畫面不會顯得過於單調。
*有動有靜，而且將樂園的標題至於湖中心的漣漪上方，看得出來經過思考與設計過*。
--
第二區塊是關於標題與字型字體選色等。
當然，*留白之後另外合成字體可能會好一些*。其實投稿圖，不一定要使用個人手寫，也能另外嵌字。
但是，我認為就字體上來說，銀星*有字的版本裡字體太亮*，會令人*很難閱讀*；銀芽的有一些小小單調，但是這給我了另一個設想空間：「*關於樂園創造出自己的Logo與指標性標題的可能性*」；白瞳的字在選色上有些不搭調，個人大膽地認為其實可以直接給圖，字體由管理者與繪者協商後再安插就好；伊默的就沒什麼問題了。
--
最後，雖然四張都令人難以抉擇，畢竟都是相當好的作品，也都有切合到樂園給大家的意象。
但是我認為，伊默的作品另外帶給了觀者一種有動有靜、多元的感覺。
因此，拎......*我決定將票投給伊默兒的作品* :jcdragon-nod: 
其餘三位參賽者不好意思了。
另外，其實這裡有個小小建議：*能不能將參賽者的作品以固定周期的模式，輪流作為本年度的封面圖呢？*
否則，若是努力畫的心血最後不但不被採用還被棄置，這樣的遺珠之憾，真的很可惜。
以上，啪嘰我的一點淺見。
-201602201941

----------


## 卡斯特

各位安安，這裡是卡斯特

經過百般掙扎後，卡滋我來投票了
這次的參加者都很棒，真的很難選擇

那首先來說說我對大家圖的感想


銀星：
銀星的圖給我一種很歡樂、開心的感覺
有種大家都在朝目標奔跑的感覺，很棒
“狼之樂園”這四個字有做到凸顯效果，但有點刺眼

銀牙：
銀牙的圖讓我感到很溫馨，感覺暖暖的
兩狼的眼神有交流感，整個真的有很舒服的感覺
不過看到bbs我想了一下才大略知道它的意思

白瞳：
白瞳的圖不知為何每看一次心中都會“哇！”一次
背景雖然被狼擋住了，但真的有種很美、很清爽的感覺
但“狼之樂園”的‘樂園”有點隱沒在後面狼的毛色裡，底下的“wolfbbs”也不是很明顯

*伊默兒*：
伊默兒的圖有狼、有狼獸人，大家的動作都很生動
字的部分還加了白底凸顯出字，不單單只有黑字，而且有中文有英文寫的很仔細
不過黑狼跟灰狼在這背景中似乎有點不突出


看完上面大家大概都知道我的決定了
我投給*伊默兒*

原因是狼與狼獸人顯出狼樂的多元性
狼的嚎叫角度、黑、白毛狼獸人手所指的角度都明確指往標題

這就是我投給伊默兒的原因


以上，我要再次說出這句話
這次的參賽者真的真的真的都很棒
不管結果如何，大家都有認真、努力過，也有了一次收穫


另外
這次我不評論畫技
畢竟這次主要的方向是“需有狼之樂園之意象”，而不是畫技
況且，我覺得畫技並不是每位獸能定義的
如果以大部分定義的“畫技”
那畢卡索的畫大概就消失在歷史當中了


然後狼王我也想提出一個建議
是否能用每月更換的方式，讓大家的圖都出現在粉專過
畢竟這是大家努力過的結晶，同時這樣也就不用日後再選一次

或許狼王你會覺得這樣參觀者會有種每次看粉專都不一樣，很混亂的感覺
但換個角度想，這樣不是就凸顯出狼樂的多元化與有趣性，讓更多的獸想進來一探究竟，不是嗎？



最後，適當的批判能讓畫技成長，但錯誤的批判則會造成反效果
他獸怎麼做並不代表自己也該這麼做，請做出自己


以上，評論完畢，上述都為自己的意見與抉擇，只代表卡斯特我的發言

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 全文已還原至：
> http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57747


諸位抱歉，由於想要刪除兩則作者要求刪除的帖子，
誤刪除了主題，因而等待雪麒還原時將最新討論備份張貼如下，
本次票選討論氛圍非常好，加上有出現新的意見  將投稿作品輪替使用
如無其他意見仍準時結束票選。

希望有第一頁備份的友獸可以提供第一頁部分的備份

第二頁討論如下:

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

誤刪了啊Owo
我沒有備份，不好意思囉
是說投稿者可以投票嗎？
然後辛苦雪麒和老大啦owO

----------


## 狼王白牙

小伊，投稿者當然可以投票

這個主題正是希望所有投稿者互相投票，
就像漫畫《中華一番》特級廚師最後考試時，參賽者互相評分

投稿者應該記得之前所繪製的圖吧？包括所有投稿者的圖


*有關是否將所有圖片輪流交互使用，日後不必再徵選*的意見回應如下，
由於其他社交網站不是我們所撰寫的程序可以執行，
要做到輪替使用，就必須有現實上的獸充當機械獸去輪替使用，
難度挺大的，累的是管理獸

但是藝術則進無止盡，日後當然可以再次募集更多的創意
這就是為何要互相比較的原因，刺激出更多的創作品
至於要怎麼錄取，還得看最終的票選及評審結果

由於比起首頁轉向圖的那次票數少，若最後擇優使用，不失為一個方法
記得當時的誓言嗎? 努力的過程與練習做中立的評審才是這個主題的意義

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

既然主題還沒回來我就先發在這裡OWO
因為要評論所以我就嚴肅一點啦www不習慣的就習慣吧(?
((變嚴肅臉

銀星
阿銀的背景和文字色彩主要偏亮，不知道是不是因為喜歡螢光藍的關係。亮系的背景不是說不好，但整體看起來有些刺眼，字也不太明顯，如果可以把文字加上陰影應該可以突現出來。
我很喜歡你所營造的氛圍，感覺就是在狼草原上奔跑那般快活跟高興。不知如果把角度轉至正面，會不會有一副要躍出畫面的樣子。

月光銀牙
銀芽的狼雙雙對望，貌似在閒話家常或是會心一笑，看上去很柔和，我也很喜歡你畫的狼。
背景藍天白雲加綠地，因為筆法而有種朦朧美。但好像還少些什麼，不管是加一點小花、一點小狼影都可，至少不會讓字孤零零地在左上角。

白瞳
暖色系背景是四張圖裡面滿特別的部分，至於文字，我覺得不會不突出，但是加白框會更顯眼。
角度設置不錯，以狼王的視角帶向別的狼。老大開心，狼們愉快，整體溫暖且溫馨，不過右邊的狼嘴巴被遮住了。

伊默兒/野魂
我還是要稍微說我的一下。
起初只是想要讓狼之樂園的中文、英文還有網址都放在封面上，看到粉專的人點進去後就可以參考，所以就聯想到讓狼的動作配合文字。
可是像弦月說的那樣，我忽略了等比例縮小後狼會看起來不清楚，沒有讓鏡頭拉近，只需看見頭部外加手的動作即可，我認為很可惜。
背景的話，純粹想到以前畫中秋節賀圖的湖，想說可以搭起來就畫成這樣。

所以，我決定把票投給*白瞳*
第一直覺就是白瞳，但接下來在銀芽的作品又很掙扎，可是最後還是選白醬的，恭喜你囉
我這次的評論是撇開畫技不談的，因為在畫風和畫技上的界線對我來說很模糊
以上評批都是個人的想法，還請見諒

((變臉
噢噢噢噢噢噢噢我終於打完了～(癱(妳變臉真快
雖然大家的投稿皆有要改進之處，可是真的都很棒，野仔我有這樣的經驗非常值得OWO/
謝謝你們囉Owo(滾走

----------


## 帝嵐

既然老大說投稿者也能投票，那麼某也來了

銀星
說一下這張的經歷和構想好了
它經過了兩次的改版，其中一次還電腦壞掉重畫了一次，但這都不是重點
重點是，這張圖，我完全是想營造出歡樂追逐的感覺這是無庸置疑的
再來，關於背景，令我有一些些的不滿意，因為我畫的草原與想像中的草原差的真是有點遠啊
而且，配色也有點亮，讓人第一眼有點不舒服，還希望諒解（畢竟我極少畫背景圖
最後，字體的部分，是我不是很認真的挑選後畫上的，所以才會有有字版和無字版的，也希望這不是成為評分的項目

銀牙
真的是有種清淨悠閒的感覺呢～整體來說也很舒適
不過美中不足的就是兩隻狼塗色的部分，感覺是很倉促的趕出來的
但是～我反而覺得畫面中只有兩隻狼很簡潔呢

白瞳
很不錯的一張圖！
真的是一位很有競爭力的競爭對手
老大默默的注視著兩隻狼的對話，是張很有意境的圖呢
只是感覺少了群體的互動，有點可惜呢

野仔
有純獸和獸人是一大亮點！
湖水和配色都很有情致呢
只不過三隻狼好像都各自做各自的，沒有互動的的感覺
而技法耶需要再精進點
這些～都是美中不足的地方呢


最後，我希望我能投給我自己
雖然可能會有獸覺得我很自私，不過我想要重新證明自己
之前用那張拙作登上了封面，之後被前輩很理所當然的換了下來
所以想要再為自己重新爭一口氣，希望各位能理解
也希望這番話能成為評分的一點依據owo

----------


## 月光銀牙

因為我信任你，才告訴你我花多久畫出來，你這樣不會太過分嗎？

難道你自己看不出來，你的狼頭整個是歪的嗎？只是不想講而已，你要這樣，我也是笑笑而已啦

----------


## 月光銀牙

我來投票

銀星：

陰影不錯

銀芽：

因為拿去給美術老師看，被罵的要死。以下省略

白醬：

給你個擁抱，你進步非常快，請繼續努力下去，不管是顏色或是陰影都處理的非常完美～相信你將來一定會出名（拇指

小伊默：

我喜歡你背景的處理方式～一起努力吧～

我投給*白瞳*

以上

----------


## 弦月

嗚嗚嗚嗚我之前打超久的評論被刪掉了嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚（痛哭流涕（咦
所以我是來說我投給銀芽的
我投給*銀芽*喔
*銀芽*喔
管理員弦月將票投給*月光銀牙*喔
我可愛的評論被刪掉了而且還沒備份到（噴淚
不過我相信大家都知道我打了很久打了很多吧QAQQQQQ
這篇也一樣喔（？
總之再說一次，我投給銀芽
希望之前的五十字以上評論還算數QWQQQQQQ
*我之前真的有打到五十字以上大家都能幫我作證吧QwQ*

----------


## 迪麗雅

簡簡單單來評論一下，我的標準以顯現出狼樂的特色為主，而標題和徒我會以各一半作為標準。
銀星：
整體上動作和顏色算不錯，但問題出在骨架和眼睛有點怪怪的，而建議加上大字，有時候字可以帶給新進來的一眼就知道主題

銀牙：
背景和眼神上有不錯的效果，有表現出溫馨的效果，美中不足的在於字可以做一些調整，讓人近來就有一種開門見山一眼就知道主題。

白瞳：
本來就很喜歡白醬的作品但可惜的地方就在字與咖啡狼的顏色有趣強碰到，這點可以注意；Ｗ；

小伊默：
小伊默的作品有完整呈現說這個網站是要表現甚麼，而下面的wolfbbs的字和白狼爪指的有一些互動的感覺，而在來自體整體上很清楚。

而我決定投給*小伊默*
本人就以第一句所講的來評分。

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

哈囉~這裡是不專業的艾萊~
由於參賽者努力的把畫作畫出來參與讓我這個渣畫師都覺得玻璃心碎滿地啦~
廢話不多說我就簡單的不專業評論~
銀星:
希望你能從基礎做好，上色很用心但是基礎上卻是疏忽了!艾萊特別建議骨架和方位練習這兩點希望你能好好鍛練!以上!
銀牙：
在評論之前我先吃個土!(吃土)蓬鬆的毛毛真令人嚮往~想必在草稿上面也下了不少功夫，不過艾萊希望陰影方面可以再加強一下!
白瞳：
(再吃土)基本上沒什麼好挑剔的!不過可以把眼睛以外的反光弄成半透明或許有不錯的效果喔!
伊默：
伊默在各個方面都很用心~可惜熟練度不足，但是有淺力!基礎上有一定的程度了!所以訓練一下說不定可以突飛猛進!加油!

經過不專業的評論之後 我票是投給白瞳 (鞭炮聲?)
至於其他2位(銀芽就不用了比我強太多了qwq)需要課後輔導可以來聊天室好好談談
還有紫菜可以吃喔~

----------


## 狼王白牙

開票了，大家繪製及投票都十分認真，因而不好抉擇
最終仍要選出新的封面，雖然中間有點小爭議，但仍相信大家都是很認真的講評

唱票：

銀星：管理員票(狼王白牙、銀星)x2 + 非管理員票(斯冰菊)x1  *加權 5 票*

月光銀牙：管理員票(弦月)x2   *加權 2 票*

白瞳：管理員票(月光銀牙、伊默兒/野魂)x2 + 非管理員票(ISAACLOU)x1  *加權 5 票*

伊默兒/野魂：管理員票(卡斯特)x1 + 非管理員票(帕格薩斯)x1  *加權 3 票*

無效票為超過票選時間 2/21 星期日 24:00 的兩票，分別是投給伊默兒/野魂的迪麗雅，及投給白瞳的艾萊維亞拉

當選為本次粉專封面的是並列加權後同票數的 *銀星* 作品 及 *白瞳* 作品

恭喜以上兩位的粉專及作品可以作為狼之樂園粉專的連結及橫幅，給兩位一點時間，把無字版本或認為評論中需要小修改的部分放上這裡，也請狼之樂園Facebook專頁的管理員配合更換 "本粉絲專頁按讚的專頁兩個連結"，給予兩張封面公平展示的時間。

----------


## 白瞳

我來放修改版的(?
放圖

本來想加白框但是會蓋的更嚴重所以直接刪字(((
還好沒合併圖層不然會超難改_(:3」ㄥ)_

----------

